# Why does iTunes freeze when I sync my iPod Touch/iPhone?



## TyBoyTwist (Jul 11, 2010)

im not sure if this is in the right area but Hello, i just got a new computer. it is running xp, has 120 HD, 250 backup, 2gb RAM, Nvidia graphics card. A good computer. the only problem is when i sync my iPod Touch 2G (with iOS4) or my iPhone 3G (also with iOS4) with iTunes (iTunes 9.2 [latest]) it freezes up. it'll get past apps and stuff, but once it gets to music it freezes. ive waited hours and nothing happens. on task manager it say "Not Responding". and ive done everything; reinstalled itunes, restored both devices, set itunes at low (then high) priority in task manager, did the same for Sync Service(s), ended the Sync Service(s) task, and more! NOTHING is working!  PLZ help! give me as many solutions as possible. thank you!

its not in DFU mode. i already did that whole deal. idk what else to do! 

OH! and to see what would happen, i ran music while syncing and it froze but the music continued to play. and i cant open itunes at all


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

1) Open itunes BEFORE connecting ipod
2) Go to help and run diagnostics
3) Click check on device connectivity tests and device sync tests
4) Connect ipod and wait a few seconds
5) Click Next on diagnostics then Next again. You may have to try a couple times if the test doesn't start before it crashes again
above taken off apple site

however apparantly the best option is to attempt to just leave it to try and sync , once it has all will be resolved, try it without anything else running especially your anti virus


----------



## TyBoyTwist (Jul 11, 2010)

well ive tried that diagnosis test and it doesnt work at all. i did it like 8 times and nothing. and i've tried to let it just sit there and sync. i came back an hour later and nothing happened


----------



## sjohnson3 (Jan 11, 2012)

i have tried this and followed these steps but my itunes still freezes when it syncs i have the latest version of itues and i have windows 7


----------



## hkypros (Jan 13, 2012)

*i had the same problem the past week. I tried everything. The solution is very simple. You MUST insert the usb to a 2.0 usb port... yes simple as that.

Find the 2.0 usb port on your pc and you are done with this problem. Try all the ports if you dont know how to locate the 2.0 port (this is what i did)
http://forums.techguy.org/members/609808-tyboytwist.html*


----------



## LadyS039 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you hkypros changing the USB port (and nothing else) worked a charm. I cannot believe that I didn't just do that in the first place PC 101!!! lol


----------



## leiyduo (Mar 1, 2012)

My iPod cannot get synced, neither. When I plugin it, the message appears saying "iPod canot be synced, unknown error 13019". Is there anyone know what's the matter with it? Thx.


----------

